# Uniform slogan



## cda (Sep 16, 2014)

In case your uniform shirt does not have a slogan , saying , etc::::

Suggestion::

"AINOKEA"


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2014)

I had to google that one..........which means most folks could also figure it out, which means it probably shouldn't be a office slogan.

Maybe make one up as your own........


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

Back In the old high school days coaching powder puff, our team name was WATBAMF


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 17, 2014)

HMFWIC

Brent


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> HMFWICBrent


Everybody is reluctant to ask you what that means

I guessed and then googled it. I got two words right.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 19, 2014)

MCLMM

Brent


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> MCLMMBrent


Ya, well I didn't get any of those right.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, one of them I got all but one, the others, nada.

My buddy had a volleybal team that they called themselves LAGNAF.........


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 19, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Everybody is reluctant to ask you what that means  I guessed and then googled it. I got two words right.


There are a couple of iterations.

The first is commonly used in the civilized world, where the "W" stands for "who".

However, your common Marine Door Gunner, although fully capable of dishing out 7.62 X 51 up to 6,000 rpm in an uncontrolled flurry of bada55ery, sometimes struggles with the English language, and will regress to the favored "What".

Good thing after a short period of uncertainty they become building inspectors.





Brent.


----------

